# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Routing software

## chatasos

Δεν ξέρω αν τα γράφω στο σωστό forum, αν όχι το μεταφέρετε όπου πρέπει.

Από ότι είδα μέσω της mailing-list ψάχνετε για κάποιο routing software.

Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει το mrt (http://www.mrtd.net/) και μπορώ να πω ότι έμεινα απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. To "interface" θυμίζει αρκετά cisco routers κάτι που προσωπικά το εκτίμησα αφάνταστα. Το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έχει καιρό να βγει καινούργια έκδοση.

----------


## akef

Για τους φίλους του one-floppy-soluttion check this out

http://www.linuxrouter.org/

Linux Router Project (LRP) n.
A networking-centric micro-distribution of Linux.

LRP is small enough to fit on a single 1.44MB floppy disk, and makes
building and maintaining routers, access servers, thin servers, thin clients,
network appliances, and typically embedded systems next to trivial.

----------


## jason

> Για τους φίλους του one-floppy-soluttion check this out
> 
> http://www.linuxrouter.org/
> 
> Linux Router Project (LRP) n.
> A networking-centric micro-distribution of Linux.
> 
> LRP is small enough to fit on a single 1.44MB floppy disk, and makes
> building and maintaining routers, access servers, thin servers, thin clients,
> network appliances, and typically embedded systems next to trivial.


To LRP ήταν η αρχή.

Υπάρχει και το leaf project
Εκεί υπάρχει το WISP-dist το οποίο είναι κάτι ανάλογο με το cqureap, αλλά μάλλον πιό εξελιγμένο, αν και δεν το έχω δει στην πράξη.
Τα Wisp-dist features είναι πολύ εντυπωσιακά. Έχει μέχρι και bandwidth shaping.

----------


## sdd

> Έχει μέχρι και bandwidth shaping


To thema den to exw psaxei, alla kai gia one-floppy distro, yparxei free pppd plugin pou einai TACACS+ client (Cisco standard, analogo me RADIUS) pou prosferei:


------
Support for inbound/outbound traffic limit (TACACS+ only) and time limit. 

Limits can be provided by AAA server (via "time_limit", "in_traf_limit" and "out_traf_limit" AV-pairs for TACACS+ or via Session-Timeout AV-pair for RADIUS). 
Pppd hangs up if either of limits is reached. 
------

Oi Cisco specialists kati tha xeroun...
Pantws free TACACS server den blepw pouthena...

http://www.webopedia.com/TERM/T/TACACS.html


pithano na yparxei kai analogo plugin gia RADIUS (freeRADIUS, Cistron, k.l.p.) -- sigoura yparxoun Radius clients pou to yposthrizoun, alla oxi gia one-floppy distros

Pantws to *bandwidth shaping kai throttling* einai apo ta pragmata pou den prosferontai tsampa
Pouliwntai eidika "boxes" pou kanoun mono auto to function gia xiliades dollaria
http://www.ydi.com/products/bcu.php?screen=specs

gia ayto eixa pei se paliotero mesage oti to RADIUS setup einai kati pou aksizei na to dei kaneis san strathgiko project gia ena wireless net



To WISP-dist xwraei se 8mb flash (1.2 mb free)/16 mb ram
Exei ena menu opou kaneis bandwidth shaping, ala den xerw an einai asymetric (diaforetiko gia incoming/outgoing traffic)

----------


## chatasos

> Oi Cisco specialists kati tha xeroun...
> Pantws free TACACS server den blepw pouthena...


παλιό ftp://ftp-eng.cisco.com/pub/tacacs/
νεό http://tacppd.org/

έχει μερικά καλά modules http://www.gazi.edu.tr/tacacs/

----------


## jason

Αχ Βαχ!

Να δούμε ποιός μεγαλέξανδρος θα βρεθεί για να βγάλει το φίδι του routing από την τρύπα!
Έχουμε πήξει στα accesspoints....

 ::

----------


## skekes

> Έχει μέχρι και bandwidth shaping
> 
> 
> To thema den to exw psaxei, alla kai gia one-floppy distro, yparxei free pppd plugin pou einai TACACS+ client (Cisco standard, analogo me RADIUS) pou prosferei:
> 
> 
> ------
> Support for inbound/outbound traffic limit (TACACS+ only) and time limit. 
> 
> ...


To TACACS opos kai to RADIUS einia protokolla gia authentication. Apo ekei kai meta o router - access server rotatei ti options exei to sygkekrimeno acount kai antistoixa ta energopoiei px access lists, trafic shaping, QoS, special routes, dynamic DNS k.a.

----------


## skekes

> Αχ Βαχ!
> 
> Να δούμε ποιός μεγαλέξανδρος θα βρεθεί για να βγάλει το φίδι του routing από την τρύπα!
> Έχουμε πήξει στα accesspoints....


Hmmmm gia na vgaloume to fidi tou routing apo tin trypa tha prepei kata proton na thespistei ena policy gia ayto to pragma.

Ego tha proteina ta eksis pragmata :

1) Diaforopoiisi ton kanalion tou backbone apo ayta ton clients kai ton AP pou syndaiontai s'ayta oi clients.
Etsi tha periorisoume kapos to bandwidth pou askopa xrisimopoieitai kai ta yparxei ena standard opote tha kseroun oloi gia paradeigma oti sto kanali 1 akoune oi clients kai ta APs ta opoia einai gia na "moirazoun" diktyo stous clients, sto kanali 2 tha akoune mono ta backbones.
2) Tha prepei na oristoun IP ranges kai na min exei o kathenas oti thelei gia na mporei na yparksei kai dynamic routing.
Etsi mporei na kostologithei diktyaka mia diadromi kai na dromologountai ta paketa panta apo ti veltisti. Allios tha vtanoume stin diplani polykatoikia meso Taiwan!!!
3) Na doume ti kai pos tha kanoume gia reduntancy links. Poi diladi tha prepei na syndeontia me poios etsi outos oste i kinis se periptosi diakopis ta paketa na pernane apo allous komvous kai na min peftei to miso diktyo an o komvos itan i tomi ton dyo diktyon.

Exei kaneis allos kati na proteinei ?

----------


## skekes

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> Oi Cisco specialists kati tha xeroun...
> Pantws free TACACS server den blepw pouthena...
> 
> 
> παλιό ftp://ftp-eng.cisco.com/pub/tacacs/
> νεό http://tacppd.org/
> 
> έχει μερικά καλά modules http://www.gazi.edu.tr/tacacs/


Gia tacacs server deite to parakato link
http://tacppd.org/

----------


## xaotikos

Αν και άσχετος σε θέματα routing:



> 1) Diaforopoiisi ton kanalion tou backbone apo ayta ton clients kai ton AP pou syndaiontai s'ayta oi clients.
> Etsi tha periorisoume kapos to bandwidth pou askopa xrisimopoieitai kai ta yparxei ena standard opote tha kseroun oloi gia paradeigma oti sto kanali 1 akoune oi clients kai ta APs ta opoia einai gia na "moirazoun" diktyo stous clients, sto kanali 2 tha akoune mono ta backbones.


Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν και αρκετοί άλλοι παράγοντες οι οποίοι δεν επιτρέπουν πάντα να ορίζουμε εμείς το κανάλι που θέλουμε. Κύριο πρόβλημά μας είναι οι παρεμβολές είτε από κοντινά "δικά μας" AP είτε από "άγνωστες" θορυβώδης πηγές και ίσως από την ύπαρξη πολλών interfaces στο ίδιο pc. Οπότε αναγκαστικά μετακινούμαστε σε άλλο κανάλι για να παίζει πιο καλά το link



> 2) Tha prepei na oristoun IP ranges kai na min exei o kathenas oti thelei gia na mporei na yparksei kai dynamic routing.
> Etsi mporei na kostologithei diktyaka mia diadromi kai na dromologountai ta paketa panta apo ti veltisti. Allios tha vtanoume stin diplani polykatoikia meso Taiwan!!!


Έχει γίνει η αριθμοδότηση και η κατανομή των ip η οποία αν θυμάμαι καλά βρίσκετε και στο wiki (ίσως έχουν γίνει κάποιες αλλαγές). Επίσης αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουν δοθεί μερικές ip σε όσους προορίζονται για bb

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι λόγω έλλειψης γνώσεων  ::  

Btw skekes έχεις μπει πολύ δυναμικά στο forum!!!! Ωραίος![/list]

----------


## skekes

Eyxaristo gia tin ypostiriksi kat arxas.

Loipon oson afora to routing epeidi einai para poly simantiko se ena diktyo na katanemetai to traffic sosta gia na min exoume bandwidth loss, proton tha ithela an mporei kaneis na mou pei pos katanemontai oi IP's.
Epeidi to BGP os protokollo den ypostirizetai eyreos apo diaforous daemons kai einai arketa dyskolo0 sto na syntirithei ena diktyo me BGP routing kai fysika theloun kai gnoseis pou prepei na exoun poloi apo emas edo mesa, ektos apo menta fysika, gia ti dieythynsiodosi kalo tha itan an ayto einai efikto na exo to address plan se synneoisi me ton hostmaster tou diktyou kai na kanoume kai kapoio meeting afou fysika mou parathesete tis anagkes gia na doume ti mporei na ginei. 
Exo oreksi gia douleia kai thelo to apotelesma na einai oso to dynaton kalytero. Gia ta kanalia sigoura exeis dikio.
Tora gia to thema tou routing einai na sxediastei sosta i katanomi ton IPs kai na ginei i katatmisi toun synolikon blocks. Etsi kata proton mporei na sxediastei ena static route montelo kai efoson exoume tin topologia na kanoume kai ena dynamic ksekinontas ierarxika apo X backbome komvous se APs kai me kataliksi stous clients.
Episis ena allo kalo concept einai kai to load ballancing kai polla alla kala pragmatakia pou mporoun na ginoun.

----------

